# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  زوجة بوفون تصف كانافارو وبوريللو بالأكثر إثارة في إيطاليا

## غسان

اعتبرت عارضة الأزياء وملكة جمال تشيكيا السابقة إلينا سيريدوفا زوجة حارس مرمى منتخب إيطاليا جانلويجي بوفون المشارك حاليا في كأس أوروبا 2008، أن اللاعبين الأكثر إثارة في منتخب إيطاليا هما المدافع فابيو كانافارو والمهاجم ماركو بورييللو.

وقالت سيريدوفا، ملكة جمال تشيكيا عام 1998، في مقابلة لبرنامج ألفونسو سينيوريني الإذاعي: "أنا مشجعة متفانية، وألاحق المنتخب مع والدي أينما ذهب".

وأضافت حارقة قلوب الطليان: "أتحمس كثيرا مع كل صدة يقوم بها جيجي (بوفون)، لكن رأي المرأة يقول إن الرجلين الأكثر جاذبية موجودين على مقاعد البدلاء"، مشيرة إلى فابيو كانافارو وماركو بورييللو.

وأشارت ملكة الجمال السابقة أن زوجات وصديقات اللاعبين ال23 سيحضرن إلى النمسا وسويسرا ليقفن وراء "نصفهن الآخر.. سيكون هناك زوجات كامورانيزي وماتيراتزي وغاتوزو وأيضا بورييللو وبارزاغلي".

وكانت سيريدوفا أنجبت لبوفون ابنا أطلقا عليه اسم توماس – لويس، تيمنا بالحارس الكاميروني العملاق توماس نكونو الذي قاد بلاده عام 1990 إلى ربع نهائي المونديال

----------


## غسان

غبية شوي جوزها احلى منهم الاثنين

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح غسان انو جوزها احلى
بس جد كنفارو اكثر جاذبية من بوفون


بعدين بتحكي قدام جوزها
ما  بتخاف يطلقها  :Db465236ff:

----------

